# The Frog thread



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 21, 2010)

I went searching but couldn't find a frog thread (maybe I didn't look hard enough) So I would love to see everyone's frogs and their setups!



p.s I'm looking to get 2 green trees and wanted to ask how much space they would need (setup size)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 21, 2010)

GOOD IDEA!!!












WOULD LOVE SOME BROWN TREE FROGS OR PERONS.
Frogs are easy as hell.
Water+food+substrate+uv and your done.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Jannico ! I will be sending in my licence application this week or next  Beautiful frogs ! Any pics of their setups ?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Right now they're sitting in little critter tubs inside the main enclosure that they will share in the future. Red eyes and dainty's are tiny when they start out.






I took out the bromliad as it was dying but i have fake plants in there now.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks brilliant !!!!! Just a question whats the dimensions of the enclosure and with the water is it filtered inside the enclosure or will you just drain and change ?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Off the top of my head its 2ft by 1.5ft by 2ft. I think it might be smaller but thats pretty close.
The water is filtered.
The blue vase in the back has a the outtake valve running thought it and acts as a waterfall.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 21, 2010)

Had a closer look and saw it  I thought that enclosure looked way bigger than that :O


----------



## josh14 (Jul 21, 2010)

my green tree frogs


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 21, 2010)

haha either way it dosent really matter. Red eyes and dainty's are tiny. Maxing out at about 3-6cm


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 21, 2010)

Read my signature, dont have any pics of the set-up atm but will try and get some soon, have 5 plain looking tanks...caus of limited cash lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 21, 2010)

Would love to see them anyway Red Eye  Lovely frogs Josh ! I would love to see the full setup  Just for ideas
Btw Red Eye do you breed frogs ?


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 21, 2010)

My frog tank used to look like this.
Now it is much simpler as it was a PITA to maintain.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks beautiful ! I would think it would be crazy to clean haha.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 21, 2010)

Some Litoria caerulea and some other fat beast I found locally.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 21, 2010)

Some pics of my Litoria chloris





















And the setup


----------



## Owzi (Jul 21, 2010)

Ahh the frogs, the beautiful frogs....


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Golden bells???
Anyone have PERONI!


----------



## ravan (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow those setups are awrsome! 
How exactly does the filter work? How is it set up, etc. any more pics? You can pm me if you like 
& where is everyone getting there giant pieces of driftwood from? I can only find twigs lol


----------



## sandswimmer (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=144618&d=1273056918


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 22, 2010)

Lovely sandswimmer


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 22, 2010)

Wild okay?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 22, 2010)

This is an old pic of a Perons in my backyard, sorry about the quality


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 22, 2010)

Im in the process of building my tank. Working on the background for the moment. Waiting on a few items so I can get my hands dirty 

Few questions, has anyone transported GT frogs far? Could they survive a 3 hour car trip?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 22, 2010)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Im in the process of building my tank. Working on the background for the moment. Waiting on a few items so I can get my hands dirty
> 
> Few questions, has anyone transported GT frogs far? Could they survive a 3 hour car trip?


 Easily, just make sure they dont overheat and have moisture


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks. I might look at getting some from Melbourne and drive them back here once I can get the enclosure up and going.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 22, 2010)

Lovely setups anyone ! what would good dimensions for 2 adult Green trees be ? And would an exo terra be alright ?


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Jul 22, 2010)

some of my guys and set ups


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 22, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Lovely setups anyone ! what would good dimensions for 2 adult Green trees be ? And would an exo terra be alright ?


 
I think a 2ft tall by 1ft aquarium should be sufficient. Provided there are lots of climbing for them to do. The Exo terra ones would be great IMO. They sell a decent priced 45by60cm tank which would do the trick nicely.

Anyone have some exo terra vines they want to part with?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha, I have one that I'm planning to use  That sounds awesome I think i can get an exo terra for around the 100-200 range  If I bought 2 GTF and they both were male would they fight ?


----------



## shona (Jul 22, 2010)

BigWillieStyles said:


> I think a 2ft tall by 1ft aquarium should be sufficient. Provided there are lots of climbing for them to do.



I've had a couple of GTFs since 2007 - we used to keep them in a 2' x 2' x 1.5' terrarium, and last Summer they got abrasion marks from trying to escape so much.

It was suggested to me by the good folks over at frogs.org.au that my enclosure was too small, and I needed to get something bigger. We chose to let them live in our (frogproof) bathroom instead, and the marks went away after a month or so. They are still doing well, and make shower time much more interesting 

GTFs grow a fair bit bigger than some species and are very active, I'd recommend going much bigger than a 2ft tank. We were looking at getting an acrylic box made 3' wide by 2' deep by 6' tall before we thought of the bathroom.


----------



## shona (Jul 22, 2010)

heres a photo of the abrasion


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 22, 2010)

shona said:


> I've had a couple of GTFs since 2007 - we used to keep them in a 2' x 2' x 1.5' terrarium, and last Summer they got abrasion marks from trying to escape so much.
> 
> It was suggested to me by the good folks over at frogs.org.au that my enclosure was too small, and I needed to get something bigger. We chose to let them live in our (frogproof) bathroom instead, and the marks went away after a month or so. They are still doing well, and make shower time much more interesting
> 
> GTFs grow a fair bit bigger than some species and are very active, I'd recommend going much bigger than a 2ft tank. We were looking at getting an acrylic box made 3' wide by 2' deep by 6' tall before we thought of the bathroom.


 
Photos of your bathroom... PLEASE!!!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmm, What size enclosure does everyone else recommend ?

p.s Is the care for a GTF similar to a Magnificent GTF ??


----------



## shona (Jul 22, 2010)

frogs.org.au recommends at least a 3' tank, but height is important for tree frogs. Once you've seen an adult GTF hop around it makes sense that these 1/2/3' short terrariums are too small.

some more pics 






the terrarium in the first pic has it's glass door off permanently so they can come and go

the 3rd pic was before we moved them to the bathroom


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 22, 2010)

What brand enclosure is that ?? and what are the dimensions ?


----------



## shona (Jul 22, 2010)

It's from reptilesinc.com.au, 60cm wide x 45 deep x 60 high. And like I mentioned, I've found it too small for adult GTFs 

It also has a pump in the back and waterfall. It worked great for the GTFs when they were young, so it's probably fine for species who dont grow as big as GTFs


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump Would love to see some more pics of perhaps some more different tree frogs


----------



## sandswimmer (Jul 23, 2010)

the 45x60x60 cm exo terra is fine for a pair of adult green trees....and two males will not fight.


----------



## anntay (Jul 24, 2010)

some great setups and frogs. what are the temps for keeping frogs?? and is there anyone in brisbane that is selling any in the near future?


----------



## short.ryan (Jul 25, 2010)

These are my two babies.


----------



## rmmm7410 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm looking to purchase some Dwarf Green Tree frogs in the Sydney area.

send me a private message if you know where I can get some 

Thanks


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 26, 2010)

meh, Im setting up a 60cm by 45 cm (2ft by 1.5ft) enclosure. I was thinking last night that a 3 ft would be pretty good size for a breeding enclosure with heaps of water and too simulate rain. But a pair of GTF should be fine in a 2ft enclosure.

I havent ruled out Red Eyed Tree frogs, but I have heard that they dont really cope with handling as well as the GTFs do.


----------



## singlestriker (Jul 28, 2010)

Southern Brown Tree Frogs

Southern Brown again climbing the back feature wall

GTF set-up

Spotted Marsh (love the growling noise from these guys)

GTF

But would love some more frogs if there is any for sale in the Macedon Ranges (within an hours drive nearby) PM if you do!!


----------



## singlestriker (Jul 28, 2010)

My partner set this one up....it's great having a landscaper to add flare!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 1, 2010)

dam frogs are cool
I'll be looking for some at the Gold coast expo.


----------



## TassieHerper (Aug 1, 2010)

I have 5 southern browns


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thought i'd throw a few pics in here.

New cage i got a few weeks back. Added in a rain system which is pretty awesome. Should bring about some loud summer evenings.

Got 10 Red eyes, 4 Daintys and a lonely Perons calling this home. Cage is approx 2ft x 1.5ft x 2.5ft

The pics of the frogs were taken a few months back in their old cage.

Sorry about the quality of the cage pic. Mobile phone camera sucks.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Are aiming to breed with the rain system?
Or is there other husbandry benefits to it?


----------



## xavarx7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys i keep These Frogs in Victoria, might be able to find some pics a bit later

4 Spotted Marsh Frog
3 Southern Brown Tree Frogs
8 Eastern Dwarf Tree Frogs
3 Green Tree Frogs
2 Perron's Tree Frogs
6 Red eyed Tree Frogs
2 Growling Grass Frogs
5 Eastern Banjo Frogs 

and in Tasmania i keep 

4 Southern Brown Tree Frogs
3 Spotted Marsh Frogs
1 Eastern Comman Froglet


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Are aiming to breed with the rain system?
> Or is there other husbandry benefits to it?


 
Mainly to stimulate breeding. I havent bred before, but i have a couple adults who are ready to breed and showing early signs of breeding behaviour, so i thought i;d give it a go.

As far as husbandry benefits, i suppose it would increase humidity and air temp as i'm pumping the heater water from the base through the rain system.

I personally just like the visual / sound effects you get from the rain. Once it goes on they all come to life and the boys start singin, and it sounds like the Daintree in my loungroom.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 4, 2010)

Rain system would be really cool to have. Definitely something I would like to do down the track.

Im still trying to decide between GTFs or Red Eyed Tree Frogs, anyone have a preference for one or the other?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 4, 2010)

> Mainly to stimulate breeding. I havent bred before, but i have a couple adults who are ready to breed and showing early signs of breeding behaviour, so i thought i;d give it a go.
> 
> As far as husbandry benefits, i suppose it would increase humidity and air temp as i'm pumping the heater water from the base through the rain system.
> 
> I personally just like the visual / sound effects you get from the rain. Once it goes on they all come to life and the boys start singin, and it sounds like the Daintree in my loungroom.



Cool, I was just wondering, I've seen people just put the cages outside during rains, and storms and they bred.

But seeing as it sounds nice and look cool I might give it ago soon.
Did you just use the out-take valve, coiled it along the roof and put holes into it?


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 4, 2010)

at the moment i just have a pond waterfeature bit. It's kind of like those old round shower heads but in minature. I have tapped that and screwed it onto a 90deg plastic plumbers fitting that conects to the hose from the pump. I run the hose up the back corner in front of the background so it spays out and covers only 1/3 of the tank with the "rain". I run a seperate pump for the rain as the filter out flow is not strong enough.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh ok.

That sounds good.
Hmm how big is your tank?


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 4, 2010)

really crappy pics but you get the idea. My description sucked so heres a couple pics i just took.

tank is about 2ft wide, 1.5ft deep, 2.5ft high i think.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats great 
Its pretty much the same size as my tank so i think I can make something work.

I'm just thinking of ideas just looking at my tank.
I have limited power outlets right now so I want to use the same water-filter for filtering the water and the rain simulator.
Would this effect the filtration?
I was thinking if I aim the rain to only drip on an artificial wall as well as the water area, what do you think?
I'm worried about water not going back in the system again and letting the water level go to low.

My rain simulator would be much what I said in a eariler post.
Just the filter out-take with tubing to the roof, then coil the tubing and mark out some holes.
Punch them in with a pin and block up the end.

What do you think hahah.


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have limited power outlets right now so I want to use the same water-filter for filtering the water and the rain simulator.
Would this effect the filtration? Wouldnt effect the filtration i dont think, what may be an issue is if the pump in the filter is stong enough to pump the water to the required height at a decent pressure for the rain system to work. I wouldny worry abou the outlets too much. I have the rain, filter, heater, and uv all runing off one power board. 

I was thinking if I aim the rain to only drip on an artificial wall as well as the water area, what do you think? Sounds good. Would creat a waterfall effect as well.

I'm worried about water not going back in the system again and letting the water level go to low. That was one of my concerns also, so i just have the entire base of the tank aquatic. I still have to top up the water at least twice a week. As long as you keep an eye on water levels it should be ok. My only concern would be that the land section may get water logged if the frogs deflect too much of the rain away from the water section.

I like your ideas mate. Sounds like it would look real nice. Just a thought for ya. Check the link below on a cool idea of rain maker i saw on you tube. I was gunna make mine the same, but then i found the pond outlet in my box'o'bits, and decided to try that out first, I'm pretty happy wityh the results i have gotten.

[video=youtube;jZRVEZsCzQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZRVEZsCzQM[/video]


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay, agalychnis callidryas . Does anyone keep them?


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 4, 2010)

Only if they smiggled them in.

I would luv some but no can do. Government wont let me.

They the Central American Red Eye Tree Frog.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 4, 2010)

and damn. i just saw they are american. POOP.


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 4, 2010)

They are an awesome looking creature, thats for sure.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 4, 2010)

i know, more of a reason to move to america :lol:


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 4, 2010)

> I like your ideas mate. Sounds like it would look real nice. Just a thought for ya. Check the link below on a cool idea of rain maker i saw on you tube. I was gunna make mine the same, but then i found the pond outlet in my box'o'bits, and decided to try that out first, I'm pretty happy wityh the results i have gotten.


Cool thats pretty similar to the idea I'm thinking of bar the "water bar", I'd rather have a coil just so I can isolate where I want the rain.

I'm going to redo my frog enclosure this weekend so I'll keep you updated on whats happening.
Btw im not breeding or anything it will just look cool


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Cool thats pretty similar to the idea I'm thinking of bar the "water bar", I'd rather have a coil just so I can isolate where I want the rain.
> 
> I'm going to redo my frog enclosure this weekend so I'll keep you updated on whats happening.
> Btw im not breeding or anything it will just look cool


 
Yeah for sure. I'm keen to see how you go.


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jannico

How'd you go mate? Get the rain system sorted over the w/end?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 26, 2010)

who has red eyed tree frogs? Can anyone give me advice on how to set these guys up? Any tips?

Im getting temps of mostly 20 - 24 degrees and water is at about 30 degrees. I have heaps of humidity (not sure exactly as no hydrometer).


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 26, 2010)

Red eyes are pretty much the same as Green Tree Frogs.
just smaller really. 
Its good you can fit a whole bunch more species together.


----------



## shea92 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey guys, just reding through your thread and thought you know a little about frogs. i have three red eyes for about 10 months and they are to greening up nicely, i have them in a fairly sophisticated setup with a dipwall on diftwood and a couple of plants in their 3x1x1ft enclosure. i noticed on one of my frogs back he is devolping white dots much like those of a gtf. i have reaserched this on the internet with not much of a result. just wonder if this is normal/common for the Litoria Cholris.
thanks.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Oct 25, 2010)

shea92 said:


> hey guys, just reding through your thread and thought you know a little about frogs. i have three red eyes for about 10 months and they are to greening up nicely, i have them in a fairly sophisticated setup with a dipwall on diftwood and a couple of plants in their 3x1x1ft enclosure. i noticed on one of my frogs back he is devolping white dots much like those of a gtf. i have reaserched this on the internet with not much of a result. just wonder if this is normal/common for the Litoria Cholris.
> thanks.


 
Sounds like a great enclosure, toss up some pics!

I also have three Red Eyes  None of mine have white spots, could it be a sign of a deficiency? Do they have a UV light?


----------



## shea92 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Little White Dotties*



BigWillieStyles said:


> Sounds like a great enclosure, toss up some pics!
> 
> I also have three Red Eyes  None of mine have white spots, could it be a sign of a deficiency? Do they have a UV light?


 
Thanks  i have put alot of effert into their enclosure.




In regurds to your questions:
- they had a uv light but with the recent electricity bills soring above average mum made me relocate them to a spot that gets a lot of natural UV and sunlight to compensate. 
I also gutload their food (crickets) with fresh fruit and carrots and the product gutload and try to vary their diet with insects i find around the house and in the garden.

I don't really think its a sign of deficiency i think it is more like the white dots found on The Green Tree Frog (Litoria Caerulea) anyway here is a picture, sorry about the quality it was hard getting this photo because i dont touch my frogs and to get the photo was a hastle without waking the frog up and hopping away.




You can sorta see the two or three more pominent dots but i have counted atleast 9.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmmmmm im thinking of getting a frog now


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, I love frogs ! Not able to get one at the moment though  Keep the thread alive !


----------



## frogchick (Nov 16, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Lovely setups anyone ! what would good dimensions for 2 adult Green trees be ? And would an exo terra be alright ?



Personally, I don't like the exoterras, Especially not for bigger frogs. The wire mesh on the top is no match for a clumsy frog's nose. I put my Perons in as a temp, and they all had sore noses within a day. they tend to dash themselves at any bugs, moths, escaped crickets that hang around the lights on top. The exoterras don't much seem to stop even the large crickets escaping either... The smaller frogs might be OK, but then you have smaller crickets.. LOL!


----------



## frogchick (Nov 17, 2010)

shea92 said:


> hey guys, just reding through your thread and thought you know a little about frogs. i have three red eyes for about 10 months and they are to greening up nicely, i have them in a fairly sophisticated setup with a dipwall on diftwood and a couple of plants in their 3x1x1ft enclosure. i noticed on one of my frogs back he is devolping white dots much like those of a gtf. i have reaserched this on the internet with not much of a result. just wonder if this is normal/common for the Litoria Cholris.
> thanks.



Hi Shea92,
no this isn't a deficiency, it is an uncommon variation on normal. I have one about the same age with these same spots too. I called the breeder who told me these spots are very desirable to some ppl, and hers don't have them, so consider it lucky! Mine were bred by a lady from Sydney, so maybe we have frog cousins? 
So don't worry at all, our spotty froggies are beautiful! ;-)


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 22, 2010)

frogchick said:


> Personally, I don't like the exoterras, Especially not for bigger frogs. The wire mesh on the top is no match for a clumsy frog's nose. I put my Perons in as a temp, and they all had sore noses within a day. they tend to dash themselves at any bugs, moths, escaped crickets that hang around the lights on top. The exoterras don't much seem to stop even the large crickets escaping either... The smaller frogs might be OK, but then you have smaller crickets.. LOL!


 
I personally think the Exo Terra and Zoo Med tanks are pretty good, especially in the larger sizes. But I do agree about the mesh thing. But dont all setups have mesh that the frogs can rub their noses on? It doesnt affect my two male frogs, but my female keeps rubbing her nose on the surface of the mesh. Im not sure why, but Im guessing it may have to do with wanting to move to new areas/dispersal for breeding?

I have a ZooMed enclosure, and did have a few food escapees, but just places some tape over the holes. But I know what you mean. Im planning on a much bigger enclosure!

Does anyone feed their frogs Cockroads (woolies). I changed to them as I thought I would give my frogs some variation in food I feed. But I have been finding the woolies super difficult to feed to the frogs. They seem to be smart  As soon as they see an opening in the lid, they all scatter and try to escape. It really makes for some tricky handwork to get just a few out. The one good thing about the woolies, seems that the frogs seem to get fuller quicker. Most of the time they only eat one per feed.


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a Spotted Marsh Frog, he's only 2 months old. 
I'm planning on getting either a Green and Golden Bell Frog or a Litoria Chloris.
BTW, I got him from a breeder in Dandenong -- Welcome To Omagic Frogs Butterflies and Insects : Home


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 28, 2010)

OH, and here are photos.
WATCH OUT, IT'S HUMONGOUS! 





Bird's Eye-ish



Water bowl



Shelter



Shelter



Frog



Frog


----------



## cheddah (Nov 28, 2010)

heres some of mine

litoria ewingi









albino litoria aurea.













l. aurea with pigment missing?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 29, 2010)

> Does anyone feed their frogs Cockroads (woolies). I changed to them as I thought I would give my frogs some variation in food I feed. But I have been finding the woolies super difficult to feed to the frogs. They seem to be smart As soon as they see an opening in the lid, they all scatter and try to escape. It really makes for some tricky handwork to get just a few out. The one good thing about the woolies, seems that the frogs seem to get fuller quicker. Most of the time they only eat one per feed.



Yep, I feed all mine Woodies. Dusted every second day. 
I also out my frogs in separate containers when feeding. Not so i can regulate how they eat but to get them to actually hunt down and at woodies.


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome _Litoria caerulea _chillin in my backyard last night. Just love the look on his face


----------



## Hayley_76 (Jan 5, 2011)

Some pics of my male and female. My female loves to pose. They are both quite voluptuous  I have since changed their enclosure as it was too big for two frogs and my female was freaking out. Also the crickets were climbing the back wall and escaping through the mesh roof. I also have cat fish and neons in the water.


----------



## emma_jane (Jan 5, 2011)

My two RETF


----------



## SperO (Mar 9, 2011)

Here are some pics of my frogs. 
Around Darwin | Facebook

I don't keep any just breed them up and release them.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 21, 2011)

I'm going to bump this thread back up, Just because I love frogs and these pics are great!
So enclosure, wild any pics of frogs go for it!

Zac.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

He's hiding in there... can you see his eye?


----------



## lilmissrazz (May 27, 2011)

I'd love to get some tadpoles off someone to actually grow it from that young... any one have any for sale or know where i could purchase some??


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 1, 2011)

lilmissrazz said:


> I'd love to get some tadpoles off someone to actually grow it from that young... any one have any for sale or know where i could purchase some??



Wrong time of the year, plus, I believe it would be a tedious task.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 1, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> plus, I believe it would be a tedious task.


No, it's easy, but it feels like you're a month until Christmas, forever, until the tadpoles actually emerge.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 1, 2011)

I made a movie out of some pics I took last week and this is it.
[video=youtube;7yhhsdVtHVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yhhsdVtHVE[/video]

And here is an older movie of my treefrogs.
[video=youtube;g_GhVOA3A-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_GhVOA3A-E[/video]


----------



## reptilife (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's a pic of one of my L. Chloris.
View attachment 207442


LOVE That L. Aurea, Cheddah!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 1, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> .


Hey Snakeluvver3 what have got them reading?


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
here are some pics of my frogs and i, their luxury paradice home and some good pics of them that i took,
I currently have 7 frogs, (4 greens and 3 mags) and just got one on friday night, ( i have no pics of her but shes gorgeous and i named her Pandora ) Pandora is so fat i think she might be pregnant, lol :lol:,
if u like the pics i can post more....












cheers Jake


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice setup Jake, is it a pain to clean?


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 7, 2011)

Seems pritty easy, 
Just wack out the rocks and crushed granite substrate and pebbles in the pond and give then a good wash with hot water and then take the whole tank outside and give it a good scrub and a hose it down, let it all dry in the sun and then reset the whole tank up.......
A lot easier than most naturalistic terrariums to clean in my opinion


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice set up frogboy77! What do you use for hides? Can you post some more pics?


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks reptilemaniac , i replyed to your pm and here are some more pics of the enclosure.....






cheers,
Jake

ohh forgot to add, i had only just started the fountain up and thats why it isn't fully running....


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Jake, Great pics


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 18, 2011)

Can anyone help with a Frog specific forum?

One of my GTFs won't eat. she is hiding all the time. the other continues to come out each day to be fed and is putting on weight but I am lucky if I see the other once a week. then she will take one cricket and ignore any others offered.

any advice welcome.

I am not exactly sure how old they are, I got them in March and they are approx. 1 1/2 inches long, if that helps at all.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 18, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Can anyone help with a Frog specific forum?
> 
> One of my GTFs won't eat. she is hiding all the time. the other continues to come out each day to be fed and is putting on weight but I am lucky if I see the other once a week. then she will take one cricket and ignore any others offered.
> 
> ...


PM sent with a good forum to help.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Aug 19, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Can anyone help with a Frog specific forum?
> 
> One of my GTFs won't eat. she is hiding all the time. the other continues to come out each day to be fed and is putting on weight but I am lucky if I see the other once a week. then she will take one cricket and ignore any others offered.
> 
> ...



Mate 1 cricket is more then enough for them to survive. your best bet here is the leave her alone don't bother looking for her or disturbing her just let her be and try keep the room as dark as possible for a while and see if there is any change in her. But dont remember in winter some frogs hybinate and aint very active.

What heating do you have in the tank???
Is her color different to the other one(s)???


----------



## Spike (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovin it !! Keep em coming


----------



## Froggiestyle (Sep 3, 2011)

Couple of mine but i need to put more green in the tank i know but the guy i got mine off didnt want his last 7 of them to i brought them off him and working on that to get everything right in the tank.

but will added updated photos.


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 4, 2011)

nice tank... 7 frogs will be a lot of work to look after......





Froggiestyle said:


> Couple of mine but i need to put more green in the tank i know but the guy i got mine off didnt want his last 7 of them to i brought them off him and working on that to get everything right in the tank.
> 
> but will added updated photos.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Sep 5, 2011)

not really its like looking after 3 real kids haha, these guys need to be feed once a night and a water change also a mist of the tank thats it for 24 hours.

they eat 5000 flies a night tho haha, well not that much but i stuck 40 in there and that feed 4 of them. now i have the fly pupae in there so they have food 24/7


----------



## nakerz_the_herp (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice frogs. I have only one pampered GTF at the moment because when I tried buying another to put in the enclosure (same size GTF), my Lachlan-Frog tried to eat it, so back to the breeder it went :/...


----------



## Froggiestyle (Sep 6, 2011)

lol just watch when you mix frogs mate for a high chance of decease and can kill your other frog. you have to quantine it for a month before mixing them.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Sep 10, 2011)

Thought i would share a good picture

This is my tank now with some plants added to it. only low cover for now but will grow alot bigger then this


----------



## lil_Lee (Sep 18, 2011)

Newbie to the froggy world!
i just purchased 2x ( i think) whites green tree frogs 
male and a female (guessing) only one croaks.
I got the tank ,lighting, food, calcium powder the lot... Im soooo happy i love these little guys always have.

I wanted to know also, where i could buy tadpoles from??
what is needed to keep them?
what would be a frog species that a beginner could have?

Dont worry i wasn't going to put them in with the GTF
Would buy another tank.
in beginner info on the tadpoles and where to but would be great !!


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Sep 18, 2011)

Some of mine, my beautiful GTFs...
















Sorry about the humungous pics!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's a phone pic of 6 of my 7 Green Tree Frogs from like 2 mins ago. So adoreable. I love them.


----------



## Pado2087 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am wondering how loud Green Tree Frogs are as i want to get some sleep if they are going to be in my room am looking into getting one and what features do they need in there tanks thanks


----------



## Jinx308 (Nov 25, 2011)

Saved approx 50 GTF tadpoles from the cichlid pond at work, been feeding them bok choy and cabbage leaves as suggested in S&T, currently in a large fish bowl but plan to move them into a large outdoor avarium as i live in tropical NT.


Would love all the help i can get with setting up enclosure?
Planning on releasing most once they are large enough to escape green ants.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Dec 6, 2011)

If your not keeping them as pets there is no needs to get a fancy tank for them. what type of frog/tadpoles are they???


----------

